# Ello Ello Ello



## St0ney (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new to this board.

I go by the name St0ney, 
And Love everything about Halloween and Haunts.

My Main Halloween thing is Pumpkin Carving.

I run a pumpkin carving/pattern site called stoneykins.com
Stoney + Pumpkin = stoneykins - LOL

Each year I create hundreds of new pumpkin patterns both 3 color shaded and traditional 2 color Cut-Out. I also create Custom patterns, and Do Custom Carving, each year during (OCT) I carve about 200 to 300 pumpkins.

Many are carved at a local Orchard (I'm in Philadelphia PA) where I give pumpkin carving Demo's on the weekends. in OCT.

Besides creating Pumpkin stencils, I run my own pumpkin carving web forum. to help new carvers create really wicked pumpkins for their displays.

Hope it's okay to post a video clip, being this is only my 2nd Post.
But the clip explains what is I do, much better than words alone.

The Clip is of photo's of carved Pumpkins submitted to me on posted on my board. by Some Awesome Carvers.






Cheers
St0ney


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Stoney


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I look at all those beautiful carvings and think carpal tunnel. Ouch. 

It's well worth the time and damage if that's the result. Welcome aboard!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Haunted Nana (Sep 23, 2010)

StOney your carvings are absolutely AMAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZING. I love every one of them.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Stoney! 
I'll have to check out your site and the video when I get home. I can't get to the links at work.


----------



## St0ney (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for the Very Warm Welcome !

I love all the props you guys have posted on here,
But sadly I have to wait a few years before jumping into it.

I have a young daughter that is afraid of everything.
So Halloween at my house is still Very Cutesy - LOL

Oh that reminds me, a few months back I made a bunch of tombstone templates
for the members of my site, that Paint the shapes with the pumpkin stencils on them.

I made them for there's not many of these templates online.

Here's a Link if you guys want them. there's 33 Tombstone shapes 
(hope this works)
If not I'll have to upload the file on my reg site.
Click Me


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I am familiure with your site, welcome to the un-level side of the world


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful pumpkin carvings! Welcome to the forum!


----------

